# kleines, einfaches Shopsystem gesucht



## _Hendi_ (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein schlankes und möglichst einfach zu bedienendes Shopsystem. Das ganze soll für keinen rießigen shop sein sodern eher für ein Größe von ca. 30-50 Produkten. Man sollte relativ leicht ein eigenes Design dafür erstellen können (also nicht nur Farbe ändern sondern ein wirklich eigenes Layout). Ich habe mir bereits xt Commerce, Oxid eshops und Gambio GX2 angeschaut. Von denen hat mir Gambio bis jetzt am besten gefallen aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese ganzen Systeme völlig übderdimensioniert sind (tausende Dateien in denen man teilweise in 50 auf einmal was ändern müsste und das für eine einzige Funktion). Gibts da nich etwas einfacheres? 
Wäre echt genial, wenn mir hier jemand was empfehlen könnte


----------



## jamie (17. Januar 2012)

Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber hast du das hier mal augecheckt: PrestaShop Free Open-Source e-Commerce Software for Web 2.0 ?

MFG Jamie


----------



## rayon (18. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du das meinst, aber wenn du etwas simples zum eröffnen eines onlineshops suchst, könnte dich das interessieren:

http://de.jimdo.com/shop


----------

